# Das Ultimative Wakü Gehäuse



## Grisu8 (30. September 2017)

*Das Ultimative Wakü Gehäuse*

Wie der Titel schon sagt, würde mich mal interessieren, welches der Gehäuse die zur Zeit am Markt erhältlich sind, das beste Gehäuse für eine Wakü ist. 
Wie in meiner Signatur steht, nutze ich das Dark Base Pro 900, an sich ganz gut, bietet nur leider nicht die massen an Platz, die ich eigentlich benötigen würde, wenn ich z.b. die Aquastream verwenden will - zumindest dann nicht, wenn ich den untersten 5.25" Laufwerkskäfig behalten will, und es hat Temperaturprobleme.

Idealerweise verfügt das Gehäuse über ein Seitenfenster, und eine Möglichkeit, Netzteil und Kabelsalat zu verstecken. Mir würde sowas wie das PHANTEKS Enthoo Primo SE Big-Tower, rote LED - schwarz/rot vorschweben, wobei das bei hohen Temps anfängt zu knacken, also recht ungeeignet ist. Hardwareseitig habe ich nichts wildes vor, eine CPU, und eine Graka müssen gekühlt werden.

P.s.: ja, den Case Thread habe ich mir angeschaut, nützt mir aber rein garnichts, da reine Zahlen meiner Meinung nach nichts aber auch garnichts bei der Suche nach dem perfekten Gehäuse bringen.


----------



## chiem (30. September 2017)

*AW: Das Ultimative Wakü Gehäuse*

Magnum SMA8 PC Case


----------



## Pelle0095 (30. September 2017)

*AW: Das Ultimative WakÃ¼ GehÃ¤use*

Günstiger und mit mehr Platz sind da die Thermaltake X Gehäuse.

Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Grisu8 (30. September 2017)

*AW: Das Ultimative WakÃ¼ GehÃ¤use*



chiem schrieb:


> Magnum SMA8 PC Case





Pelle0095 schrieb:


> Günstiger und mit mehr Platz sind da die Thermaltake X Gehäuse.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk



Ich glaube günstiger ist auch nicht allzuschwer, immerhin kostet das Caselabs Gehäuse mit Versand über $900  
Hätte vielleicht erwähnen sollen das es auch bezahlbar sein sollte 
*edit* Thermaltake Core X71 TG Tempered Glass Big-Tower - schwarz das sieht doch schonmal sehr gut aus!


----------



## Bariphone (30. September 2017)

*AW: Das Ultimative WakÃ¼ GehÃ¤use*

Corsair Carbide Air 740. Hat ein 2 Kammer Design und intern Platz für 3x 280 oder 2x280 und 1x 360er Radiatoren. Ich bin super zufrieden damit. Zum Einbau kann man Boden, Deckel, Front und beide Seitenteile abnehmen. Und dank der Tür ist man Super schnell im Innenraum. Und es gibt im Innern keine Laufwerksschächte wo den Airflow behindern. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## drstoecker (30. September 2017)

*AW: Das Ultimative WakÃ¼ GehÃ¤use*

Bin der Meinung das intern generell nicht die beste Lösung ist, außer evtl. wenn der radi Bereich vom restlichen getrennt ist. Die beste Lösung ist extern, zb ein mo-ra3 lt. Habe vor kurzem noch 2 x360er gehabt und damit war ich nicht zufrieden. Im Nachhinein weis ich aber wo es gehackt hat. Erstens an der Kühlflüssigkeit und 2tens an der casebelüftung. Habe das mal hinterher extern aufgebaut und gg den mo-ra3 lt getestet.


----------



## Bariphone (30. September 2017)

*AW: Das Ultimative WakÃ¼ GehÃ¤use*

Ich bin auch eher für extern,  aber das Gehäuse bietet eben besonders für diese Pumpe gute Möglichkeiten diese schön zu verstecken.


----------



## razzor1984 (30. September 2017)

*AW: Das Ultimative Wakü Gehäuse*

Man kann sich auch die Radiatoren auf die Seite schrauben  - Mit der "Optik" ist dann zwar dahin, jedoch sieht man es dann an der Wassertemperatur


----------



## Tekkla (30. September 2017)

*AW: Das Ultimative WakÃ¼ GehÃ¤use*

Wenn es ums Präsentieren geht, dann kommt man um tolle Gehäuse mit viel Platz nicht umhin. Tolle Beispiel dafür wurden ja genannt. 

Wenn es dir aber letzten Endes eigentlich um eine bessere Kühlung geht, weil das DB Pro den Lüftern auf deinen internen Radis zu wenig Atemluft lässt, dann bin ich voll auf Linie mit drstoecker. In einen Mo-Ra ist das viele Geld dann besser investiert.


----------



## Grisu8 (30. September 2017)

*AW: Das Ultimative WakÃ¼ GehÃ¤use*

Ich will keine Mora's verbauen. Das muss alles intern bleiben. Ich habe 2x 360 Radis und für eine CPU & GPU reicht das vollkommen aus.


----------



## chiem (30. September 2017)

*AW: Das Ultimative WakÃ¼ GehÃ¤use*

Wir sind hier nicht bei Wünsch dir was, du kaufst gefälligst was dir hier empfohlen wird   /Spaß

Wenn es bei 2 x 360 bleiben soll, dann ist die Auswahl an Gehäusen ja wirklich groß. Versuch es doch mal bei "Geizhals".


----------



## razzor1984 (30. September 2017)

*AW: Das Ultimative WakÃ¼ GehÃ¤use*

Ich hab nen 360er420er200er&140er "Ultra" silent  in jeder Lebenslage auch wenns Sahara Temperaturen hat und die Räume sich aufheitzen >= 30 grad
Zurück zum Thema - Corsair Obsidian 900D zwar gehobener Preis, jedoch passt da massig viel rein.Oben und unten ein 480er & Seitlich ein 240er


----------



## Trash123 (30. September 2017)

*AW: Das Ultimative WakÃ¼ GehÃ¤use*

Tt Core X9 + Nova 1080 = viel Platz und ausreichend Kühlleistung


----------



## Sorasi (1. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Das Ultimative WakÃ¼ GehÃ¤use*

Habs zwar selber nich aber in nem vid gesehen und mir gefallen.
SilverStone Temjin TJ07 USB 3.0 schwarz, Acrylfenster Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
 video dazu 
YouTube

gruß


----------



## Venom89 (1. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Das Ultimative WakÃ¼ GehÃ¤use*

Mit den Umbauten am tj07 wäre das caselabs im Vergleich ein schnapper 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## ludscha (1. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Das Ultimative WakÃ¼ GehÃ¤use*

Hab das von razzor1984 genannte 900 D mit nem 480er und nem 240er Radi intern unten mit NT verbaut. 

Aber um Kühltechnisch Leistung zu generieren 2 MoRa`s extern . 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grisu8 (1. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Das Ultimative WakÃ¼ GehÃ¤use*

Ihr und eure Moras... ich will keine Moras verbauen weil das 1. ******* aussieht, 2. mir der Platz für sowas fehlt und 3. so ein Setup viel zu teuer ist.
ich bleibe dabei das ich mind. meine beiden 360er Radis evt. auch mehr INTERN verbauen will. Leider habe ich, abgesehen von dem Primo Enthoo, noch kein Gehäuse gefunden wo ich auch genug Platz für sowas habe, und gleichzeitig, Netzteil evt. Pumpe und die ganzen Kabel verstecken kann.


----------



## ludscha (1. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Das Ultimative Wakü Gehäuse*

Wurde doch schon vorgeschlagen  Corsair Obsidan 900 D, da kannste alles Verstecken


----------



## Grisu8 (1. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Das Ultimative WakÃ¼ GehÃ¤use*



ludscha schrieb:


> Wurde doch schon vorgeschlagen  Corsair Obsidan 900 D, da kannste alles Verstecken



Und ungefähr 10 Leute auf Discord (Wakü Gruppe) haben das Gehäuse gestern in der Luft zerissen


----------



## ludscha (1. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Das Ultimative WakÃ¼ GehÃ¤use*

Dann musst wohl das Phanteks nehmen, wobei ich desen Qualität bezweifle , da mein bestellter Phanteks GPU-Kühler qualitativ unter aller S.. war und zum Händler zurück ging.


----------



## Trash123 (1. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Das Ultimative Wakü Gehäuse*

Tt Core X5 oder 9....


----------



## Grisu8 (1. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Das Ultimative WakÃ¼ GehÃ¤use*



Trash123 schrieb:


> Tt Core X5 oder 9....



Das kann ich dem DHL Fahrer doch nicht antun.   
Sieht aber interessant aus, das X9.
Ich schwanke gerade  zwischen dem X9, X71 und Enthoo Primo, wobei mich bei letzterem diese Riesen Blende vor den Laufwerksschächten und der scheinbar schlechte Airflow (geht's noch schlechter als beim Dark Base Pro 900?) stören.


----------



## chiem (1. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Das Ultimative WakÃ¼ GehÃ¤use*

Was hältst du denn davon dein DB Pro 900 etwas zu modden?  Baust dir aus Acrylglas eine PSU-Abdeckung und was für die Pumpe. Front und Deckel bekommen Aussparungen für besseren Airflow usw. 
Oder fällt sowas komplett aus und es muss etwas fertiges sein ?


----------



## Grisu8 (1. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Das Ultimative WakÃ¼ GehÃ¤use*



chiem schrieb:


> Was hältst du denn davon dein DB Pro 900 etwas zu modden?  Baust dir aus Acrylglas eine PSU-Abdeckung und was für die Pumpe.
> Oder fällt sowas komplett aus und es muss etwas fertiges sein ?



Habe zwei Linke Hände was sowas angeht


----------



## Trash123 (1. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Das Ultimative Wakü Gehäuse*

Wenn ich einen PC zum rumtragen will, kaufe ich mir ein laptop


----------



## Grisu8 (1. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Das Ultimative Wakü Gehäuse*



Trash123 schrieb:


> Wenn ich einen PC zum rumtragen will, kaufe ich mir ein laptop



Sehr hilfreich, danke.


----------



## chiem (1. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Das Ultimative WakÃ¼ GehÃ¤use*

Keiner hat "zwei linke Hände" ! Jeder kann sich informieren, ausprobieren und lernen. Basteln und selbst modifizieren kann einen riesen Spaß machen.
Wenn es dann aber doch etwas von der Stange sein soll, hilft eigentlich nur recherchieren und sich unzählige Vergleiche und Tests ansehen.

Eine weitere Alternative wäre Phanteks EVOLV ATX CNC-Fräsbearbeitung.

Vllt. Fräsen die dir auf Anfrage auch die Front und den Deckel vom DP Pro.


----------



## Venom89 (2. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Das Ultimative Wakü Gehäuse*

In mein lian li pc-o11 gehen auch 2 360er rein. Habe ich auch schon verbaut gehabt.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Spreed (2. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Das Ultimative WakÃ¼ GehÃ¤use*

Kurze Info zum X9:

Habs zu Hause, Platz ohne Ende (Hab 3x 420 verbaut), jedoch auch in der Verarbeitung nicht unbedingt das beste, was bei dem Preis aber auch nicht verwundern darf.

Ich würde mir das BQT Dark Base Pro 900 nehmen (In deinem Fall lassen). Sollten ohne HDD Käfig auch noch 2x420 rein passen, mehr ist sowieso nicht notwendig. (MMn)


----------



## Anilman (2. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Das Ultimative WakÃ¼ GehÃ¤use*

Thermaltake Core X9 Cube-Case

ist echt was platz angeht extrem viel möglich
man kann auch 2 davon kaufen und das eine als kühler nutzen was natürlich bei dem platzangebot sinnfrei ist.

ist die verarbeitung so schlecht?

habe auch vor vom fractal define r5 auf den x9 umzusteigen nur wegen den mehr radiatoren


----------



## razzor1984 (2. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Das Ultimative WakÃ¼ GehÃ¤use*



Grisu8 schrieb:


> Ihr und eure Moras... ich will keine Moras verbauen weil das 1. ******* aussieht


Das kann man verstecken  Gemschmäcke sind ja bekanntlich verschieden.


Grisu8 schrieb:


> 2. mir der Platz für sowas fehlt


Gehts wirklich so eng zu?  


Grisu8 schrieb:


> 3. so ein Setup viel zu teuer ist.


Genau das Gegenteil ist der Fall  Rechne dir es durch nach adam Rise. Die Fläche die dir ein Mora bietet ist Prozentual gesehen sehr günstig. 
Allein ein 420er kostet regulär locker 90euro(netzradiator). Wenn du dir nicht magicool Radiatoren kaufst, dann kommen dich 2x360er schon fast so viel wie ein Mora !
Wenn ich es zusammenrechne was mich meine Radiatoren einzeln gekostet haben - viel zu viel  Ein mora wäre um welten günstiger gewesen!


----------



## Tekkla (2. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Das Ultimative WakÃ¼ GehÃ¤use*

Er will partout keine tolle Lösung haben. Er will alles in ein Gehäuse pflanschen und sich dann später - wo wie ich auch - entscheiden auf was "Richtiges" zu setzen. Lehrgeld muss man einfach zahlen dürfen. Außerdem... wo bleibt denn der Bastelspaß, wenn man mit dem ultimativen Wakü Gehäuse auf anhieb die perfekte Lösung hat. 

@grisu8: Ist ja nicht böse von uns gemeint. Aber es stimmt wirklich: Jede externe Kühllösung per Mo-Ra ist besser als eine interne. Wir wollen nur dein Bestes. Ich schwör!


----------



## Trash123 (2. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Das Ultimative WakÃ¼ GehÃ¤use*

Man kann auch einen Nova 1080 intern in dem X9 verbauen. Hat fast soviel Leistung wie ein Mora. Wenn der TE noch Radius übrig hat, die passen dann auch noch rein.


----------



## willi4000 (3. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Das Ultimative WakÃ¼ GehÃ¤use*

Ein Fractal Design Define S ist günstig  und es passen dort auch zwei 360er Radiatoren rein.


----------



## Pelle0095 (4. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Das Ultimative WakÃ¼ GehÃ¤use*

Das Thermaltake X 5 ist kleiner als das X9 und es passen 3*360er rein.

Wenn du einen 360er verkaufen kannst und dafür einen 280er nimmst ist das 
Phanteks Enthoo Pro m Tempered Class was für dich. 1* 360 und 1* 280.

Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Spreed (4. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Das Ultimative WakÃ¼ GehÃ¤use*



Anilman schrieb:


> Thermaltake Core X9 Cube-Case
> 
> ist echt was platz angeht extrem viel möglich
> man kann auch 2 davon kaufen und das eine als kühler nutzen was natürlich bei dem platzangebot sinnfrei ist.
> ...



Nein, "so schlecht" ist es nicht. Aber wenn ich es mit meinem R5 vergleiche, merk ich schon Unterschiede bei der Verarbeitung. Bei mir klappert zB: die Glasfront, ziemlich nervig. Kann man natürlich reparieren bzw. "verbessern", sollte mMn aber nicht Notwendig sein.


----------



## Anilman (4. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Das Ultimative WakÃ¼ GehÃ¤use*

Denke das ist einfach pech
mein r5 seitenteil ohne fenster lässt sich schwer schliesen denke das blech ist leicht gebogen.

naja aber je mehr radi‘s desto kühler 

Wenn man es extern macht kann man wohl nahezu passiv kühlen.

ich schaue bei mir die temps an
ansonsten wechsel ich den oberen mit 420 und front 240 oder mehr jenachdem was passt.


----------



## pope82 (5. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Das Ultimative Wakü Gehäuse*

thermaltake core p5 oder p7.


----------



## Grisu8 (6. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Das Ultimative WakÃ¼ GehÃ¤use*

Ich tendiere momentan ehr zum Entoo Primo, das Parvum L 1.0 ist ebenfalls eine Option. Beim Thermaltake Core X71... meh, das sieht ziemlich... zerbrechlich aus, mit all dem Plastik was da verbaut ist. So sehr mich die bessere Modularität im vergleich zum Primo auch reizt, dieses Plastik...


----------



## Tekkla (6. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Das Ultimative WakÃ¼ GehÃ¤use*

Das Entoo Primo ist ein richtig schickes, großes Gehäuse. Planst du es auf dem Tisch stehen zu haben?

Bei mir steht der Rechner unter dem Tisch, und der einzige Grund es nicht zu kaufen war für mich, dass die Front USB Ports von oben angebracht sind. Mein Tisch ist zwar die üblichen 80cm hoch, aber abzüglich der Tischplatte habe ich noch eine richtig breite Schublade für Maus und Tastatur. Somit bleiben bei 65cm Gehäusehöhe ganze 3cm zum Einstecken der USB Sticks.  Selbst ohne Schublade wären es nur 11cm. Und zu allem Überfluss sind auf den Anschlüssen noch Gummiabdeckungen drauf und das Ganze gut 5cm nach hinten versetzt. Wenn das nicht stört, dann ist das ein super Tower.


----------



## TheAbyss (6. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Das Ultimative WakÃ¼ GehÃ¤use*

Das Primo ist wirklich kein schlechtes Gehäuse, habe das Luxe, das knackt auch kurz wenn sich die Radis aufheizen, aber idR nur kurz und ist dann wieder ruhig. Müsste ich nochmal wählen, wäre es bei mir in der Tat das Primo... D900 war vorher mein Favorit, Caselabs is halt echt teuer, dann kannst du dir auch das Enthoo Elite angucken..


----------



## Grisu8 (6. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Das Ultimative WakÃ¼ GehÃ¤use*



TheTekkster schrieb:


> Das Entoo Primo ist ein richtig schickes, großes Gehäuse. Planst du es auf dem Tisch stehen zu haben?
> 
> Bei mir steht der Rechner unter dem Tisch, und der einzige Grund es nicht zu kaufen war für mich, dass die Front USB Ports von oben angebracht sind. Mein Tisch ist zwar die üblichen 80cm hoch, aber abzüglich der Tischplatte habe ich noch eine richtig breite Schublade für Maus und Tastatur. Somit bleiben bei 65cm Gehäusehöhe ganze 3cm zum Einstecken der USB Sticks.  Selbst ohne Schublade wären es nur 11cm. Und zu allem Überfluss sind auf den Anschlüssen noch Gummiabdeckungen drauf und das Ganze gut 5cm nach hinten versetzt. Wenn das nicht stört, dann ist das ein super Tower.



Ja, das Gehäuse soll unter den Tisch, da ich die Front USB Ports sogut wie nie nutze, gleiches gilt auch für die Audio Anschlüsse, stört mich das nicht. Von der Höhe passt es so gerade eben das nach oben noch genug Platz für Airflow ist. Was mich aber immer noch verunsichert ist die Tatsache, dass das Gehäuse bei starker Erwärmung anfagen soll zu knacken. Ich habe mal ein bisschen mit Google gesucht und das Problem scheinen viele zu haben. Die einen sagen, es ist das Acrylfenster, die anderen es wäre das Cover für die Front Gehäuselüfter. Bei einem Gehäuse das um die 240€ kostet finde ich das ziemlich... komisch.



TheAbyss schrieb:


> Das Primo ist wirklich kein schlechtes Gehäuse, habe das Luxe, das knackt auch kurz wenn sich die Radis aufheizen, aber idR nur kurz und ist dann wieder ruhig. Müsste ich nochmal wählen, wäre es bei mir in der Tat das Primo... D900 war vorher mein Favorit, Caselabs is halt echt teuer, dann kannst du dir auch das Enthoo Elite angucken..



Das Elite passt nicht unter meinen Schreibtisch, das habe ich mir schon angesehen


----------



## Narbennarr (7. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Das Ultimative Wakü Gehäuse*

Phanteks kommt vor allem von der Verarbeitung her niemals an CL oder Little Devil heran^^
Es gibt von Thermaltake recht dreißte, aber günstige CL Kopien:wie Thermaltake Core X71 etc. da passt auch gut was rein! In der TG Variante auch recht stabil. 

Wenn nix klappern, knarzen etc darf, ist ein Primo halt auch nicht das Gelbe vom Ei


----------



## Grisu8 (7. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Das Ultimative Wakü Gehäuse*



Narbennarr schrieb:


> Phanteks kommt vor allem von der Verarbeitung her niemals an CL oder Little Devil heran^^
> Es gibt von Thermaltake recht dreißte, aber günstige CL Kopien:wie Thermaltake Core X71 etc. da passt auch gut was rein! In der TG Variante auch recht stabil.
> 
> Wenn nix klappern, knarzen etc darf, ist ein Primo halt auch nicht das Gelbe vom Ei



Wenn bei CL Gehäusen nicht die Versandkosten so extrem hoch wären, wären die auch eine Option. Aber mind. 1000€ für ein Gehäuse ist mir dann definitiv zu teuer.


----------



## DARPA (7. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Das Ultimative Wakü Gehäuse*

Was mich beim Luxe im Detail enttäuscht hat, sind die vielen kleinen Kratzer bzw. Schönheitsmakel. Sei es direkt am Case durch die Montage oder beim Zubehör. 
Bei einer Halteplatte war z.B. ein langer Kratzer, da frag ich mich, warum so was überhaupt in die Verpackung wandert. Tja, China und Niederlande liegen weit auseinander ^^
Hatte aber wenigstens kostenlosen Ersatz bekommen.

Vieles sieht man zwar nur beim genauen hinsehen, aber das geht bei anderen besser. Diese Endqualität passt einfach nicht zu den sonst sehr gut durchdachten Gehäusen von Phanteks.


----------



## Narbennarr (7. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Das Ultimative Wakü Gehäuse*



Grisu8 schrieb:


> Wenn bei CL Gehäusen nicht die Versandkosten so extrem hoch wären, wären die auch eine Option. Aber mind. 1000€ für ein Gehäuse ist mir dann definitiv zu teuer.



CaseLabs Official European Distributor


----------



## Grisu8 (7. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Das Ultimative Wakü Gehäuse*



Narbennarr schrieb:


> CaseLabs Official European Distributor



AHHHH!!!! Wie konnte ich das nur übersehen?!


----------



## willi4000 (7. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Das Ultimative Wakü Gehäuse*

Das Fractal Design Define S ist nichts für dich?
Es ist sehr günstig, passt locker unter den Schreibtisch , mit einem 420er im Deckel und einem 280er Radiator in der Front richtig gut.


----------



## Tekkla (8. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Das Ultimative Wakü Gehäuse*

CL und LD, da muss man ja vorher 'ne Bank überfallen... 

Das Knacken beim Entoo Primo, kommt das vielleicht von Spannungen durch zu fest verschraubte Radis? Mein DB 900 knackt nämlich auch wenige Male, wenn der Rechner erst ein paar Minuten an ist und das System sich langsam aufwärmt.


----------



## Narbennarr (8. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Das Ultimative Wakü Gehäuse*

Mein Primo knackte auch ohne Radis...und das nicht gerade wenig und teilweise wirklich störend laut. Das liegt einfach an den ganze Kunststoff anbauten. Deckeln und Front sind ja schlicht Plastik wo ein bisschen Alu draufgeklebt ist....wenn sich das unterschiedlich schnell erwärmt gibts halt spannung.
Man muss nur mal gegen das Gehäuse drücken als würde man es leicht kippen wollen, überall knarzen, knirschen und es besonders verwindungssteif ists auch nicht


----------



## Grisu8 (8. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Das Ultimative Wakü Gehäuse*



TheTekkster schrieb:


> CL und LD, da muss man ja vorher 'ne Bank überfallen...
> 
> Das Knacken beim Entoo Primo, kommt das vielleicht von Spannungen durch zu fest verschraubte Radis? Mein DB 900 knackt nämlich auch wenige Male, wenn der Rechner erst ein paar Minuten an ist und das System sich langsam aufwärmt.



Oder ein bisschen sparen  das ganze Projekt ist sowieso darauf ausgelegt, erst Mitte/ Ende nächsten Jahres fertig zu werden. Im Vergleich zu meinem ersten Loop, lasse ich mir diesmal mehr als genug Zeit mit der Planung und Auswahl der Komponenten 



willi4000 schrieb:


> Das Fractal Design Define S ist nichts für dich?
> Es ist sehr günstig, passt locker unter den Schreibtisch , mit einem 420er im Deckel und einem 280er Radiator in der Front richtig gut.



Zu wenig Platz für Radis


----------



## Tekkla (8. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Das Ultimative Wakü Gehäuse*

Kennst du das hier schon?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grisu8 (8. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Das Ultimative Wakü Gehäuse*



TheTekkster schrieb:


> Kennst du das hier schon?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ne, kannte ich nicht. Interessante Position des Netzteils.


----------



## Tekkla (8. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Das Ultimative Wakü Gehäuse*

Das ist das Netzteil mit seinem Schlitten. Soll wohl fast genau von den Bohrungen passen und sogar so stabil sein, dass man mit dem Gehäuse auf Wanderschaft gehen kann. Da sind 2x420, 1x280 und 1x 140 verbaut. Nur die D5 hat er noch nicht entkoppelt bekommen. Da fehlt ihm noch die zündende Idee.


----------



## ridestereo77 (8. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Das Ultimative Wakü Gehäuse*

Mercury S5 ggf mit Pedestral


----------



## cHrIzZzI (9. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Das Ultimative Wakü Gehäuse*

Also ich hab das Enthoo Primo in Schwarz/Rot und bin hammer zufrieden!

Ja es mag zwar ab und zu durch die Temperaturen Knacken, aber das stört mich nicht oder ich bekomme es nicht mit.

Man hat sau viel Platz, ich hab 1x360, 2x240 und 1x480.....! Also mehr geht intern eigentlich gar nicht! 

Auf Wunsch kann ich mal Fotos machen.

Grüße 

Gesendet von meinem D6503 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Tekkla (9. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Das Ultimative Wakü Gehäuse*

Phanteks ENTHOO PRIMO, Big-Tower-Gehause schwarz, Window-Kit, Outlet


Und B-Ware muss nichts heißen. Habe schon diverse Sachen dort aus dem Outlet gekauft.


----------



## Grisu8 (10. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Das Ultimative Wakü Gehäuse*



TheTekkster schrieb:


> Phanteks ENTHOO PRIMO, Big-Tower-Gehause schwarz, Window-Kit, Outlet
> 
> 
> Und B-Ware muss nichts heißen. Habe schon diverse Sachen dort aus dem Outlet gekauft.



Das mache ich bei Amazon ständig. Die Beschädigungen die diese Sachen angeblich haben sollen konnte ich bisher nie finden 
Wie gesagt, dieses knacken beim Primo verursacht große bedenken bei mir. Ich glaube es wird das Case Labs SMA8. Einmal ein paar € mehr zahlen und für 10 Jahre ruhe haben


----------



## TheAbyss (11. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Das Ultimative Wakü Gehäuse*



Grisu8 schrieb:


> Das mache ich bei Amazon ständig. Die Beschädigungen die diese Sachen angeblich haben sollen konnte ich bisher nie finden
> Wie gesagt, dieses knacken beim Primo verursacht große bedenken bei mir. Ich glaube es wird das Case Labs SMA8. Einmal ein paar € mehr zahlen und für 10 Jahre ruhe haben



Wenn du eh grad dabei bist, bestellst du mir eins mit ?


----------



## Grisu8 (11. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Das Ultimative Wakü Gehäuse*



TheAbyss schrieb:


> Wenn du eh grad dabei bist, bestellst du mir eins mit ?



Wenn du bis mitte nächsten Jahres warten willst.


----------



## chiem (11. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Das Ultimative Wakü Gehäuse*

"Case Labs SMA8" im ernst  ? mein Post war eigentlich als "Joke" gedacht


----------



## Grisu8 (12. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Das Ultimative Wakü Gehäuse*



chiem schrieb:


> "Case Labs SMA8" im ernst  ? mein Post war eigentlich als "Joke" gedacht



Ja, das meine ich ernst.


----------



## chiem (12. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Das Ultimative Wakü Gehäuse*

Dann will ich aber auf alle Fälle Bilder vom Build sehen


----------



## Grisu8 (12. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Das Ultimative Wakü Gehäuse*



chiem schrieb:


> Dann will ich aber auf alle Fälle Bilder vom Build sehen



Wenn du gaaaaaanz lieb bist und bis mitte bzw. Ende nächsten Jahres wartest... vielleicht


----------



## cHrIzZzI (12. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Das Ultimative Wakü Gehäuse*



Grisu8 schrieb:


> Das mache ich bei Amazon ständig. Die Beschädigungen die diese Sachen angeblich haben sollen konnte ich bisher nie finden
> Wie gesagt, dieses knacken beim Primo verursacht große bedenken bei mir. Ich glaube es wird das Case Labs SMA8. Einmal ein paar € mehr zahlen und für 10 Jahre ruhe haben


In welcher Hinsicht maxht das Knacken bedenken?
Es bricht nix, das ist nur durch die Ausdehnung.... Ohne jede bedenklichkeit, kaum zu bemerken. 

Gesendet von meinem D6503 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Narbennarr (13. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Das Ultimative Wakü Gehäuse*

weils nervt


----------



## Grisu8 (13. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Das Ultimative Wakü Gehäuse*



Narbennarr schrieb:


> weils nervt



Richtig. Ich hatte solche Probleme damals mit meinem HAF X und das war SEHR nervig.


----------



## razzor1984 (13. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Das Ultimative Wakü Gehäuse*



Grisu8 schrieb:


> Richtig. Ich hatte solche Probleme damals mit meinem HAF X und das war SEHR nervig.



Das gibt sich nach Jahren, besonders wenn auf den Seiten Radiatoren Angeschraubt werden 
So stabiles Blech habe ich bis dato bei keinem Gehäuse mehr wider gesehen.


----------

